# Equine Dentist - Chester/Cheshire



## Cheshire Chestnut (8 May 2014)

Like the saddle-fitter thread, this appears to be a mine field too - who does everyone recommend as an equine dentist please who will service Chester area?

Oh an approx charge for a visit too would be fab.

Thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 May 2014)

Robin Harding. Top bloke, great dentist, great with the horses. Think he's from Tattenhall. He's a fully qualified EDT. £40 a horse.

Robin Harding	
 North West and West Wales
 07949 206858


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (8 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Robin Harding. Top bloke, great dentist, great with the horses. Think he's from Tattenhall. He's a fully qualified EDT. £40 a horse.

Robin Harding	
 North West and West Wales
 07949 206858
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 May 2014)

Just to add, that he's quite busy so don't be surprised if he takes a week or two to get back to you to make an appointment. I always text him.


----------



## webble (9 May 2014)

Yes Robin is great but can be tricky to get hold of


----------



## ibot (9 May 2014)

I will put my vote in for Craig a real sweetie pie x


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (10 May 2014)

I tried just about everyone but they were either booked solid for months or not answering the phone at all. 

I've booked for a few weeks time with Anna Taylor, she had a cancellation. She's got a website and she's fully qualified, plus she answered all my questions on the phone and seemed to have a lot of time for my specific problem with pony's teeth. Fingers crossed boy-o behaves himself!!


----------



## brighteyes (10 May 2014)

Simon Gunson EDT. On Facebook or just search 
In Cheshire next week.


----------



## buddylove (11 May 2014)

KT equine dentistry - very good fully qualified


----------



## Sam_J (11 May 2014)

Another vote for KT equine dentistry - not only good at the job but excellent with the horses.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (19 May 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I used Anna Taylor in the end - someone PM'd me and I called her. She came this afternoon and she was really great - VERY good with my pony and very calming, knowledgeable and friendly. Will defo use her again, very impressed! Lovely lady and pony very happy


----------

